# Apistogramma cacatuoides Triple Red X Golden Cacatuoides



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

I lost my male all Gold morph A. cacatuoides and bred the surviving female with a Triple Red.
I usually breed Apistogramma pairs in ten gallon tanks and this time was no exception. The pair was very compatible and spawned in short order. They took excellent care of their fry. The amazing thing was the size of the spawn. I removed 170 fry at three weeks. By that time the pair was ready to spawn again but the bottom of of the ten gal was wall to wall fry!

My main purpose in breeding the two different morphs was just to get enough fry to grow out enough breeders so when I bred them together the recessive gold trait would come out and I would have recovered my Golds. 25% of the fry should be all gold. 
The resulting adults from this spawn had a wide range of traits. Most developed more yellow in their fins but they also had plenty of red, orange and black. They turned out to all be very pretty.
I divided this large spawn into four 40 gallon breeder tanks for grow out without any stunting.
I don't know what I'lll do with them all but I thought would post some photos to show what the two morphs crossed look like. I really liked them and now I am breeding them for the all gold morph recessive to reassert itself. Some females turned out so colorful that some find it hard to believe they are females!


----------

